# Where My Digimon Fans At?



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

yo! so i recently ordered a new DIM card for my vital bracelet (for those not in the know: a vital bracelet is sort of like a fitbit but better because it comes with a digimon friend you can level up and have as a exercise and a DIM card is the card you plug into the bracelet with the a digimon's data on it) so i'm wondering how many digimon fans we have up in here. get in here and talk digimon!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 5, 2022)

I love a lot of the Digimons. I love X-Veemon, WarGreymon, and Guilmon. 

However, my favorite has to be Monodramon's evolution line


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

ZippyZap said:


> I love a lot of the Digimons. I love X-Veemon, WarGreymon, and Guilmon.
> 
> However, my favorite has to be Monodramon's evolution line


i'm a BIG lilithmon fan,myself. i'm also into the renamon line,mastemon,ladydevimon,rosemon and arukenimon (mostly because of 02). and yes,all of my fave digimon are waifus but i like pretty things damn it.>:T


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2022)

I've only ever watched 3 minutes of Digimon and it left an amusing memory for me.

I was about to go to school and my mother turned the TV to a random channel while preparing breakfast. It was playing some Digimon show.
There were these two characters in the middle of a fight in some forest. What I assume was the aggressor/villain said something along the lines of "There's nothing you can possibly do to win. I know everything you're capable of doing. I know everything you will do before YOU even know what you will do..."

And my mom just goes "oh my god, when did cartoons get so *serious*!?"

This was like 2004. I think about this any time Digimon is brought up.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2022)

Greymon  is cute but black/wargreymon are da bestest.

I also thought it was pronounced diggymon until I heard them say it in the show. XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I've only ever watched 3 minutes of Digimon and it left an amusing memory for me.
> 
> I was about to go to school and my mother turned the TV to a random channel while preparing breakfast. It was playing some Digimon show.
> There were these two characters in the middle of a fight in some forest. What I assume was the aggressor/villain said something along the lines of "There's nothing you can possibly do to win. I know everything you're capable of doing. I know everything you will do before YOU even know what you will do..."
> ...


might be worth giving digimon a proper test run. it's not as openly cute as pokemon and the dub can be REALLY corny at times but you might enjoy it if it's already left such a mark on you. i suggest starting with digimon tamers,though if you're going to try it: it's hailed as the best digimon series by fans and is a lot darker/more serious compared to other digimon anime so it's SLIGHTLY less corny if you decide to watch the dub. also it has renamon so right off the bat there's something for us furs.>;3


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Greymon  is cute but black/wargreymon are da bestest.
> 
> I also thought it was pronounced diggymon until I heard them say it in the show. XD


ya,greymon is sort of in that "this series is for kids" space but get's more "mature" (#rocketnipples) as he evolves. honestly i feel like digimon is best when it's not afraid to get a little darker: imagine how rad a series with all seven demon lords as the main villains would be (we keep getting them on their own,but i want a full team of demon lords that all kind of comically hate each other but share the same goal of digiworld domination or what have you...at least until lucimon betrays them all so he can rule everything because he's just straight up lucifer).


----------



## TyraWadman (May 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> ya,greymon is sort of in that "this series is for kids" space but get's more "mature" (#rocketnipples) as he evolves. honestly i feel like digimon is best when it's not afraid to get a little darker: imagine how rad a series with all seven demon lords as the main villains would be (we keep getting them on their own,but i want a full team of demon lords that all kind of comically hate each other but share the same goal of digiworld domination or what have you...at least until lucimon betrays them all so he can rule everything because he's just straight up lucifer).


Hey, they're rocket breasts, not rocket nipples! XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Hey, they're rocket breasts, not rocket nipples! XD


in this household they are rocket nipples,damn it!XD


----------



## Judge Spear (May 5, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> might be worth giving digimon a proper test run. it's not as openly cute as pokemon and the dub can be REALLY corny at times but you might enjoy it if it's already left such a mark on you. i suggest starting with digimon tamers,though if you're going to try it: it's hailed as the best digimon series by fans and is a lot darker/more serious compared to other digimon anime so it's SLIGHTLY less corny if you decide to watch the dub. also it has renamon so right off the bat there's something for us furs.>;3


I have no interest in it personally. 
I'm done with Shonen anime tbh. I just wanted to share that funny memory.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

Digivolve!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I have no interest in it personally.
> I'm done with Shonen anime tbh. I just wanted to share that funny memory.


fair enough. if you ever change your mind,though i still say go for tamers: it features a demon lord on a motorbike shooting things. fun for the whole family!XD


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Digivolve!


i'll digivolve you.>:.O


----------



## Pygmepatl (May 5, 2022)

Oh yes, I love Digimon!

Although I watched it in the Latin American Spanish dub, which is not corny as the English one and was pretty great. They kept most of the soundtrack intact, like "Brave Heart" for the battle sequences, and adapted some songs so wonderfully that they're still deep rooted in my childhood memory. For example, this is the adapted Digimon Adventure 01 "Butterfly" opening:


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 5, 2022)

Pygmepatl said:


> Oh yes, I love Digimon!
> 
> Although I watched it in the Latin American Spanish dub, which is not corny as the English one and was pretty great. They kept most of the soundtrack intact, like "Brave Heart" for the battle sequences, and adapted some songs so wonderfully that they're still deep rooted in my childhood memory. For example, this is the adapted Digimon Adventure 01 "Butterfly" opening:


lucky. "butterfly" is easily the best digimon song (after the digirap,of course).


----------



## BadRoy (May 12, 2022)

The Japanese dub of Digimon Tamers is righteous. 
Konaka would go on to write _Big O_, _Lain_, and the bleakest anime I've ever seen _Texhnolyze_, but already he was stripping down what a 'Mon series could be. At the time I think people moaned about how 'whiny' Takato was, but that was my favorite part. Takato dealing with the mostly realistic consequences of taking care of a fantasy creature was awesome. And things stay pretty realistic throughout. I'm thinking Jian spazzing at Shaochung for following them to the Digital World and Impmon getting the shit stomped out of him by the Devas. It's the season with the most for mature viewers to actually chew on. Good stuff.

Also Renamon is just... iconic :3


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 12, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> The Japanese dub of Digimon Tamers is righteous.
> Konaka would go on to write _Big O_, _Lain_, and the bleakest anime I've ever seen _Texhnolyze_, but already he was stripping down what a 'Mon series could be. At the time I think people moaned about how 'whiny' Takato was, but that was my favorite part. Takato dealing with the mostly realistic consequences of taking care of a fantasy creature was awesome. And things stay pretty realistic throughout. I'm thinking Jian spazzing at Shaochung for following them to the Digital World and Impmon getting the shit stomped out of him by the Devas. It's the season with the most for mature viewers to actually chew on. Good stuff.
> 
> Also Renamon is just... iconic :3
> ...


all true. digimon tamers really broke the mold early on in the franchise's lifespan and it was better for it and even the digievolutions did a good job at reminding us that these are masses of data we're looking at (masses of data with souls because digimon are legit just spirits using data as a medium but still data). twas a good series and beelzemon will always be digimon's biggest bad ass.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 18, 2022)

Nice, i also got a Vital Bracelet some time ago, currently i have a Pulsemon since i let my other mon die, gonna try to get Shroudmon this time.
I'd also like to get some new DIMs but the whole PBandai thing is really annoying.

Also, i've been rewatching some of the anime and man is it good, despite all the problems they faced in S1 and S2 they are still fantastic shows, Tamers is specially good, the best entry point for anyone new to the franchise, although i likes Adventure's take of the Digital World a lot more.
The movies are also fantastic, my favorite has to be X Evolution, too bad the OG DVDs are super rare and most online versions are in 360p


----------



## Troj (May 18, 2022)

Ooh, I LOVED Digmon as a kid. Vastly preferred it to Pokemon.

Digmon Tamers went hard in a way that blew my young adolescent mind.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Nice, i also got a Vital Bracelet some time ago, currently i have a Pulsemon since i let my other mon die, gonna try to get Shroudmon this time.
> I'd also like to get some new DIMs but the whole PBandai thing is really annoying.
> 
> Also, i've been rewatching some of the anime and man is it good, despite all the problems they faced in S1 and S2 they are still fantastic shows, Tamers is specially good, the best entry point for anyone new to the franchise, although i likes Adventure's take of the Digital World a lot more.
> The movies are also fantastic, my favorite has to be X Evolution, too bad the OG DVDs are super rare and most online versions are in 360p


yesterday my sharky boy turned into shivamon so now i have a god on my wrist.>:3 my fave of the movies,though is for sure last kizuna (agumon finding tai's catgirl porn collection is priceless) since it's interesting watching them try to handle having digimon as grown ass adults with jobs and collage and such.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 18, 2022)

Troj said:


> Ooh, I LOVED Digmon as a kid. Vastly preferred it to Pokemon.
> 
> Digmon Tamers went hard in a way that blew my young adolescent mind.


can't say i agree with digimon over pokemon but OG digimon WAS quite good and tamers is by far the best of the series (though frontier has the best english theme) with how dark it got PLUS introducing us to one of the seven demon lords (plus impmon was just both fun and tragic to watch as a whole). good times.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 18, 2022)

Digimon was a large part of my childhood. Watched it a lot as a kid alongside Pokemon and other cartoons/series.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 18, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yesterday my sharky boy turned into shivamon so now i have a god on my wrist.>:3 my fave of the movies,though is for sure last kizuna (agumon finding tai's catgirl porn collection is priceless) since it's interesting watching them try to handle having digimon as grown ass adults with jobs and collage and such.


Yeah, it's good to see them acknowledge that not only the characters are growing up but the audience is as well. But thankfully they are also trying to bring in new fans through Ghost Game and Digimon Survive


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 18, 2022)

TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld said:


> Yeah, it's good to see them acknowledge that not only the characters are growing up but the audience is as well. But thankfully they are also trying to bring in new fans through Ghost Game and Digimon Survive


digimon has always been good at diversifying it's stuff to appeal to both old fans and new fans and honestly ghost game looks god damn fantastic (the horror vibe really tickles my fancy) and i know a lot of old fans like it too so even the new stuff tends to please both sides of the coin.


----------



## sushy (May 19, 2022)

YES I AM HERE I LOVE DIGIMON
MACHINEDRAMON AND METALGARURUMON ARE THE BEST 
THANK YOU


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 19, 2022)

sushy said:


> YES I AM HERE I LOVE DIGIMON
> MACHINEDRAMON AND METALGARURUMON ARE THE BEST
> THANK YOU


>;3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 19, 2022)

I remember watching the first two seasons with my siblings back when it was on Fox and Fox Family Saturdays and Sundays, but I have no idea what happened after those seasons. I liked it better than Pokemon, which I couldn't watch a few episodes into the first season, because the story really caught me and the Digimon designs were just cooler than Pokemon to me. I also remember the older kids mentoring the younger ones, which was nice touch even for uncritical me back then, lol.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 19, 2022)

sushy said:


> YES I AM HERE I LOVE DIGIMON
> MACHINEDRAMON AND METALGARURUMON ARE THE BEST
> THANK YOU


Machinedramon/Mugendramon is the best, I'm glad Bandai made a modelkit of him not too long ago


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 19, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I remember watching the first two seasons with my siblings back when it was on Fox and Fox Family Saturdays and Sundays, but I have no idea what happened after those seasons. I liked it better than Pokemon, which I couldn't watch a few episodes into the first season, because the story really caught me and the Digimon designs were just cooler than Pokemon to me. I also remember the older kids mentoring the younger ones, which was nice touch even for uncritical me back then, lol.


to fill you in there was adventure and adventure 02 (aka: the original series and it's sequel) then there was tamers (taking place in a universe where digimon is a popular franchise like in our world where the main character creates a digimon by mistake) and then frontier (where the main characters can actually turn into legendary digimon) then data squad (where a teenager becomes a agent for a organization that fights evil digimon) then app monsters (a failed attempt to modernize the concept of digimon by having them exist within people's phones) then fusion (where the main characters fight in a tribal war in the digital world and lilithmon is a god damn queen) then a reboot of adventure (coming after the most recent movie) and finally we are up to ghost game (a more horror take on digimon with hints of callbacks from past series). there have also been a bunch of movies but the only movies that really matter are the original digimon movie (a weird mix of three japan only OVAs that america mashed together into a movie and gave us the digirap),tri (taking place while the adventure kids are in high school. reactions are mixed) and last kazina (easily the best of all the movies and taking place with the adventure kids now grown ass adults either in collage or holding down jobs and are now facing the threat of losing their digimon entirely. you WILL cry if you watch this one). other than that it's just been misc games and v-pets (a lot of bringing back the old stuff) and the new vital bracelet that let's you train up digimon while you work out and is SUPER hard to get off the official bandai site because of how sought out they are.


----------



## Raever (May 19, 2022)

Digimon Tamers is the best season. Fight me.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 19, 2022)

Raever said:


> Digimon Tamers is the best season. Fight me.


i don't know: ghost game is looking pretty rad.


----------



## Raever (May 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i don't know: ghost game is looking pretty rad.



I haven't heard of that one...link me a trailer?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 19, 2022)

Raever said:


> I haven't heard of that one...link me a trailer?






 the trailer doesn't really do it justice so i suggest looking up some clips of it or even just trailers for already made eps.


----------



## idkthough120 (May 20, 2022)

i'm... somewhat of a digimon fan too...


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 20, 2022)

The Shy Dragon said:


> i'm... somewhat of a digimon fan too...


as well you should be.


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

Raever said:


> Digimon Tamers is the best season. Fight me.


Why would we fight you when you're speaking objective truth?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 13, 2022)

btw: digimon alphabet.


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> yo! so i recently ordered a new DIM card for my vital bracelet (for those not in the know: a vital bracelet is sort of like a fitbit but better because it comes with a digimon friend you can level up and have as a exercise and a DIM card is the card you plug into the bracelet with the a digimon's data on it) so i'm wondering how many digimon fans we have up in here. get in here and talk digimon!


Wow,  just from the OP I realize I have been missing out.  I love Digimon and now i want one of these....


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Roxanne_Fox said:


> Wow,  just from the OP I realize I have been missing out.  I love Digimon and now i want one of these....


you're in luck: there are PLENTY of then around.XD there are two versions you can get on ebay (not the official bandai site because those sell out WAY too fast) that are the original and a slightly upgraded version and soon there will be a even MORE upgraded version (though it doesn't even have a release date yet) AND they are currently holding pre-orders on amazon for the american version (called a "vital hero"). granted,these things ARE a bit pricey but are quite affective if you actually use the bracelet and really get into having your little work out partner around.


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> you're in luck: there are PLENTY of then around.XD there are two versions you can get on ebay (not the official bandai site because those sell out WAY too fast) that are the original and a slightly upgraded version and soon there will be a even MORE upgraded version (though it doesn't even have a release date yet) AND they are currently holding pre-orders on amazon for the american version (called a "vital hero"). granted,these things ARE a bit pricey but are quite affective if you actually use the bracelet and really get into having your little work out partner around.


I'm definitely going to look into this.  I haven't followed Digimon for quite some time but I still have my old digivice 4th Gen I think

Honestly though,  there are so many cool Digimon and I wish I drew more fan arts of them.  Lol


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Roxanne_Fox said:


> I'm definitely going to look into this.  I haven't followed Digimon for quite some time but I still have my old digivice 4th Gen I think
> 
> Honestly though,  there are so many cool Digimon and I wish I drew more fan arts of them.  Lol


what better way to kick start your digifan arts than to draw your VB partner?>;3 there is already some out there people made of their digimon and,honestly there are some VERY drawable moments with this thing (such as the sharky boy sleeping flat of his face like this: https://preview.redd.it/dp6f5om281j...bp&s=0aa9a1e5393a3fe98a10dcfa55d820d6cce568ff ).XD


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> what better way to kick start your digifan arts than to draw your VB partner?>;3 there is already some out there people made of their digimon and,honestly there are some VERY drawable moments with this thing (such as the sharky boy sleeping flat of his face like this: https://preview.redd.it/dp6f5om281j...bp&s=0aa9a1e5393a3fe98a10dcfa55d820d6cce568ff ).XD


That's so awesome. I gotta get one,  lmao


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Roxanne_Fox said:


> That's so awesome. I gotta get one,  lmao


teehee. other than that,the anime has done some stuff but if you were a fan of adventure then you HAVE to go watch last evolution kizuna: the kids are all grown ass adults,matt and tai are losing their digimon and agumon finds tai's catgirl porn collection.XD


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> teehee. other than that,the anime has done some stuff but if you were a fan of adventure then you HAVE to go watch last evolution kizuna: the kids are all grown ass adults,matt and tai are losing their digimon and agumon finds tai's catgirl porn collection.XD


Ha ha yes,  I've seen a bit of it. I'm also looking forward to the new movies hopefully soon!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Roxanne_Fox said:


> Ha ha yes,  I've seen a bit of it. I'm also looking forward to the new movies hopefully soon!


i'm hoping for a ghost game dub because that series looks rad as fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2022)

Tri was so bad, That I stopped caring about Digimon.


----------



## Roxanne_Fox (Jun 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Tri was so bad, That I stopped caring about Digimon.


Even if they had a bad go i think the monster designs were really fun/cool


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2022)

Roxanne_Fox said:


> Even if they had a bad go i think the monster designs were really fun/cool


Such as?


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Tri was so bad, That I stopped caring about Digimon.


tri was fine. not as good as last kizuna but not bad either.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> tri was fine. not as good as last kizuna but not bad either.


The director for Last kizuna said Tri was awful and did not approve of it when they came to him for ideas.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> The director for Last kizuna said Tri was awful and did not approve of it when they came to him for ideas.


and the creator of mary poppins cried when she saw the movie while the creator of who framed roger rabbit loved the movie version so much that he put it as canon over his original book: creators liking or not liking something is based on their own biases just like everyone else so them liking or disliking something doesn't really mean anything past that they liked or disliked it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> and the creator of mary poppins cried when she saw the movie while the creator of who framed roger rabbit loved the movie version so much that he put it as canon over his original book: creators liking or not liking something is based on their own biases just like everyone else so them liking or disliking something doesn't really mean anything past that they liked or disliked it.


Yeah, But here's the thing: No one liked Tri.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah, But here's the thing: No one liked Tri.


i did. roxanne did. whoever uploaded songs from it on youtube most likely did.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 19, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> i did. roxanne did. whoever uploaded songs from it on youtube most likely did.


The minority party doesn't matter to Toei.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> The minority party doesn't matter to Toei.


neither does the majority party: only money does,like any other company.


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Aug 26, 2022)

I freaking love Digimon.


----------



## fluffgator (Aug 26, 2022)

I love Digimon sosososo much and am literally starving for a new Digimon World game. The original was such a staple of my childhood, along with the shows! Fave series is Ghost Game and Tamers :3 And fave digimon is the Dorumon line, especially DoruGreymon!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 26, 2022)

Ayooo! I got into Digimon kinda late (2016, when I was 16 years old) but I feel like I wouldn't have joined this fandom if not for that. I've made a ritual of listening to the various Japanese soundtracks when I go on my morning walks for about 5 or 6 years now.


----------



## BadRoy (Aug 27, 2022)

Anybody play Digimon Survive? I found it pretty disappointing honestly. I mean the story was very good, and the presentation too, but the tactics gameplay was so minimal and unsatisfying that it honestly dragged the whole thing down. Would have preferred a visual novel or limited series.

There were some issues with the writing though. Half of the characters were pretty engaging and 'normal' (Saki and Minoru) but the others were just a broken record. I understood that Aoi was a wimp with zero confidence after like 10 lines, but then that's almost all of your interactions with her. Same goes for Kaito, Ryuuji, Ryu. Saki and Minoru were more were the only ones that really surprised and interested me.


----------

